# no snow



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

man....no snow for long island this year...........:realmad:..........is there any hope...


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

That scares me when you guys don't get snow. I've been out ten times now and should get one or two more. I know the winter that we get zip is in the future, it's just the law of averages at work.


----------

